# How do you feed fish?



## golfbum (Jan 11, 2010)

Well I am almost ready to add fish as part of her raw diet, I have been feeding canned (in water) sardines twice a week. One can at a time as an afternoon snack. She seems to do fine with them and enjoys eating them so tonight I bought whole mackeral for 1.19lb! I only bought one package to see how she (and I) do with them. There are 4 fish in the package and the lb is 2 for the package so each fish is somewhere right around 8oz. How do I feed them? I assume whole head and all? What do they count as? RMB, MM, OM? Is it a balanced meal by itself? I feed around 13-14 oz per meal so what do you experts suggest? :help: I am slightly scared with this one! More so then tripe even!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I feed whole (head and all) and usually partially frozen. They have bone, so they are RMB's - but they are VERY meaty. If I am adding it to a meal, I only slightly decrease the other RMB that I am feeding and the other MM is decreased more. Am I explaining that right?

I also think it is one of those things - trial and error to see how your dog does. That works for my dogs, but you may have to adjust differently. A lot of it also depends on what your other RMB is - is it quarters, is it wings, is it necks? I would just use the good ol' poop test to see if you are doing it right!


----------



## abby (Mar 13, 2010)

I fed mine whole but some dogs just dont seem to know what to do with the slippery suckers first time so partially freezing is a fantastic idea i know my ole boy freaked the first time (oooohhhh fish looked at me as i dumped a whole mackeral in his bowl, picked it up by the tail very gingerly, dropped it in disgust although he did eat the heads!) like mspiker said trial and error good luck


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

I don't feed raw/or fish, but my mom does feed raw fish to her Newfoundlands. She catches a whole bunch in the summer and freezes them. She usually just tosses a frozen fish (one each) at them and they gobble it right up in a few minutes (whole - head, guts, tail, etc).


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

For me it depends on the fish I'm feeding.

Whole Tilapia - I remove the spines from the top of the back and underneath and feed it as is, head and all. It is fed as a RMB.

Most other fish I get are fillets or nuggets. These are fed as MM.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I've fed them whole. For grocery store bought fish I don't do anything special, just give it to them. For fish that you catch yourself its a good idea to slit the belly first and double check the fish hasn't swallowed a hook before feeding!


----------



## Little Red (Jan 10, 2009)

We feed our dogs the whole fish, but usually cut in 2. One day they get the tail portion and another day they get the heads. (the tilipia we purchase is pretty big). Also we cut off the sharp fins like Lauri mentioned above.


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

would you scale the fish that you catch yourself? also what about all the warnings about eating fish (poisons and all). freezing it wouldnt take care of that issue, obviously.

I ask because it seems like all I ever catch is freakin' sunfish so if it was OK I would just freeze them and feed them to Fanta.


----------

